# PS3 Games for Women



## OldSchoolSkater

I recently got a PS3. I'm almost done with the first Uncharted, then have the 2nd one and both Infamous games to play as well. Those are the types of games I like, but the girl I've been spending time with recently isn't into the violent stuff very much. 

My friend gave us Little Big Planet to play. We've enjoyed it so far. The co-op is pretty fun and the game somehow keeps her entertained beyond what I expected. I'm guessing we'll get the second one at some point too. 

She has a Wii and plays games like Mario Kart and Price is Right and a bunch of stuff of the Wii Fit balance board like Shawn White snowboarding (lame if you ask me). 

So, I'm hoping you guys can help me find a few more games that we could not only play together but that she could enjoy on her own at my place if I'm doing work or just into playing games that night. Has anyone played the Lego games? I hear the Star Wars ones are actually a lot of fun.


----------



## Fanta can

I've played Lego Batman/Indiana Jones/Harry Potter/Star Wars and they're all pretty good. They bring me back to a simpler time in gaming. Most of them are dirt cheap too.

If she's into athletics and sports games, I don't know too much about them, but I've heard MLB The Show, the 2K games, and NHL 12 are decent. I'm personally a big fan of the older skate boarding games. I believe they recently rereleased the early Tony Hawk games in HD. And as far as non-violent games go, you can't go wrong with The Sims.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater

Awesome! Thanks for the response. I'm thinking the Lego Batman game will be next on the list. 

Someone else mentioned the Tony Hawk HD games that are on PSN. I could see her liking those as well. I haven't even had a chance to browse the PSN Store yet but I'm guessing there will be more of what I am looking for on there rather than on a disc.

She said she used to like Fusion Frenzy on Xbox, it was a ton of mini-games and wasn't a long committement every time she wanted to play. She also digs the Mario Party type games. Any ideas on anything like that I should check out? I'm guessing PSN would have that type of thing. 

I remember her saying she'd play NBA2K13 with me. So that'll be fun. I've never played the Sims, and am afraid if I get her hooked on something like that I'll never get a chance to play my own system! Haha. I'll look into it though.

Thanks again and keep the suggestions coming!

Also, if there are any female gamers (as I know there are) with suggestions please let me know!


----------



## Nekomata

I got a PS3 lately myself. And the games I generally have (as a female) include Need for Speed: Most Wanted, Call of Duty: Black Ops 2, Epic Mickey 2: The Power of Two and Assassins Creed 3. I also had Dark Souls already though.

I'm also thinking about getting other games for myself like Persona 4: Arena and stuff, but I'm not sure whether she's into anime arcade style gaming xDD

But yeah, the Lego games are pretty good. My boyfriend has a number of them like Lego Pirates of the Caribbean, Lord of the Rings, Harry Potter.. they're probably good for either gender really...

But yeah, that's my two cents at least ^^;

Edit: Oh, and my bf also has games like Alice: Madness Returns, if she likes a combination of some blood and Alice in Wonderland xD. Dead Island is also good for online play and zombies..~


----------



## Minkiro

Little Big Planet: Karting


----------



## Joe

There's Buzz the quiz game that she might like as well, never played it myself.


----------



## drunkisnature

If you like puzzle games portal 2 is one of the best co-op experiences out there.


----------



## gorbulas

@Nekomata I am pretty sure he said no violent games ...

don't play the ps3 but you don't have many options with no violence. lego games defnitely are a good choice. it might sound lame but my suggestion is maybe everybody dance or just dance, if you have the motion sensor.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater

You guys and girls rule! Thanks so much everyone. 

Nekomata - Dark Souls?!?! Really? I've been offered that game by a coworker and he says that it is necessary for me to not only play it but beat it. It does not sound like my kind of game as I am not very good and get frustrated quickly. I know that's the point of the game - to be frustrating and hard - but I still think I'd get too upset and it wouldn't be any fun. 

I may be able to convince her to try out the Alice game, as it's not like she absolutely hates violence. She just doesn't seem interested in the games that are based solely on killing other people (ie COD). 

LBP: Karting looks pretty cool! I bet she'd like that. She also may like the NFS game Nekomata mentioned. 

Keep 'em coming everyone! I think this thread could be beneficial to others as well. It' s really cool to hear from female gamers. So far I've found that playing together is not only fun but sort of a bonding experience (we're still getting to know one another). So, to any females that get bummed when their boyfriends play a lot of video games I would really recommend trying to get him to play a game with you. I think that even if you don't enjoy games you may enjoy playing together.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Have you played Rayman Origins? It's sort of like the 2D Mario games. It's violent in the sense that any game that involves enemies is violent. It's available on all systems, but I have the PS3 version. It can get kind of challenging at times.


----------

